# System klonen, Windows Lizenzen?



## bokay (29. August 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe 6 identische Laptops und 6mal Windows XP proffessional. (also nicht Ich persönlich sondern meine Firma)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Computer (laptop) aufzusetzen und einzurichten und dieses System dann auf die anderen übertragen.
Wie verhält es sich da mit den Lizenzen (xp und office) ?
Und gibt es ein spezielles Programm dafür?

Sprich wie gehe Ich sowas am besten an?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Tipps...


----------



## octo124 (29. August 2007)

Beschäftige dich mal mit nlite - gibt zig Foren/Anleitungen etc. per Google.
Da du Einzellizenzen hast, alles so vorbereiten, dass bei der Installation lediglich der Key einzugeben ist. Office dito per Silentinstallation, einzigste Useraktion Keyeingabe.
Wenn du dich mit dieser Seite beschäftigst:
http://www.driverpacks.net/
evt. fehlende Treiber für die Lappies nachrüstest, dann ist jedes neu aufgesetzte System trotz unterschiedlicher Hardware sofort lauffähig.


----------



## michaelwengert (30. August 2007)

Du kannst erst das Windows inkl. deiner Treiber und Programme installieren
Dann benutzt du Sysprep http://www.heisig-it.de/sysprep.htm
Damit kannst du dann ne Minisinstallation machen wo z.B nur der Win-Key / Rechnername etc. eingegeben werden muss.

Fals du auch ein Office darauf installieren willst solltest du vorher auch von diesem den Key entfernen, damit du ihn bei jedem laptop eingeben kannst. Zu finden ist das in Regedit
HKLM->Software->Microsoft->Office->Deine Versionsnummer->Registration
Unter Registration ist dann ein Schlüßel der irgendwie "{91120000-0031-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" oder so heist (darunter ist nur der eine). Den löscht du dann. Beim nächsten Start von Office wird dann nach ner Seriennummer gefragt.

Fals du noch Fragen hast melde dich....Hab mich da quasi erst vor 2 Tagen eingelesen da ich 12 gleiche Rechner mit WinXP und Office installieren muss.

Michael


----------



## bokay (30. August 2007)

Danke euch beiden für die links!

Jetzt weiß Ich auch wonach Ich googeln muss.  Auch wenn Michaels link schon ziemlich ins Schwarze getroffen hat. Werde mich mal in die Materie einlesen. Nächste Woche ist es dann so weit...

Danke


----------



## bokay (2. September 2007)

So was ich bis jetzt noch nicht 100% bestätigt bekam (von meinen "Experten"Freunden kamen sehr wiedersprüchliche Angaben): Kann ich mit sysprep mein system komplett aufsetzen (inkl. aller Einstellungen Programme usw..) und dann bei jedem Rechner das Image draufziehen (mit z.B. Norton Ghost o.ä.) und sysprep ausführen um dann nur noch den code eingeben zu müssen und dann natürlich registrieren.
ODER: (so wie es zwei Freunde meinten) kann ich nur einige Windowseinstellungen machen ala Nlite damit die Installation qasi von alleine geht. 
Habe es nämlich mit Nlite probiert und sitze jetzt da und ärgere mich weil ich alles bei 10 Rechnern einstellen muss und aus irgendwelchen Gründen spinnen einige rum...

Mein Traum währe halt einen Rechner perfekt zu machen dann das Image verteilen und den Reg-code ändern und registrieren...

So habe Ich das auch bei michaels link verstanden...

Vielleicht kann mir einer Klarheit verschaffen.

btw. hab noch bis Montag 8:00 Zeit...


----------

